# Gravely ZT decision



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robie said:


> Not sure if this relates to what you posted but, I've been using one of these for a few years and love it. Keeps everything oil/mess free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017MTFIYE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


Thanks, but don't see where that could fit in, height or slope. It's tight.


----------

